# Unterschiedliche Darstellung bei unterschiedlichen Auflösungen



## Zimtgruen (22. Oktober 2005)

Meine Homepage Zimtgruen.de wird, wenn man eine andere Auflösung als 1024 x 768 hat nicht richtig dargestellt.

Weiß jemand da eine Lösung?


----------



## Maik (22. Oktober 2005)

Was wird denn nicht richtig bzw. einheitlich dargestellt


----------



## hela (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo ...,
  michaelsinterface gab dir im CSS-Forum einen guten Rat:


> ...
> Anmerkung: ich empfehle dir, den Quelltext des Dokuments aufzuräumen und u.a. alle style-Elemente, sowie CSS-Angaben in einem zentralen Stylesheet zusammenzufassen.


 Idealerweise solltest du dieses zentrale Stylesheet im Headerberech deiner HTML-Datei unterbringen. Ansonsten würde es mich nicht weiter wundern, wenn niemand Lust hat, sich in diesem Durcheinander zurecht zu finden.


----------



## Zimtgruen (22. Oktober 2005)

ok ich hab jetzt in der index-datei alle stylesheets in den head-bereich getan


----------



## Zimtgruen (27. Oktober 2005)

weiß denn niemand, was man dagegen machen kann?


----------



## Maik (27. Oktober 2005)

Solange du das Problem nicht detailierter beschreibst, wird dir niemand einen brauchbaren Tipp geben können. 

Wer aufmerksam lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil ;-]


----------



## Alexander12 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi.



> wenn man eine andere Auflösung als 1024 x 768 hat nicht richtig dargestellt.



Das Problem habe Ich auch, allerdings habe Ich frames auf meiner Seite verwendet.
Bei einer anderen Auflösung ist alles verschoben ...

Vielleicht sollt Man ja Tables nehmen zum Darstellen..


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Zimtgruen (27. Oktober 2005)

naja die iframes und die menuesterne sind in anderen auflösungen als besagter verschoben


----------



## Maik (28. Oktober 2005)

In meinem  Lösungsvorschlag habe ich den iFrame und die Menüpunkte (Sterne) in ein horizontal und vertikal zentriertes DIV gepackt, sowie die Hintergrundgrafik für das DIV*#center* bestimmt. Somit verschieben sich der iFrame und die Menüpunkte nicht mehr in Bezug zur Hintergrundgrafik.


Browsercheck: FF 1.0.7, IE 6.0, MOZ 1.6, NN 7.0, OP 8.50


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title>Zimtgruen - kind of thoughts...Vol. 0.5</title>

<style type="text/css">
<!--
body
{
background-color:#313131;
}

div#center
{
position: absolute;
left: 50%;
width: 800px;
margin-left: -400px; /* negative Hälfte von width:800px = horizontal zentriert */
top: 50%;
height: 500px;
margin-top: -250px; /* negative Hälfte von height:500px = vertikal zentriert */
background-image: url(05.jpg);
}

iframe#Haupt
{
width: 470px;
height: 390px;
margin: 75px 0 0 260px;
filter: chroma(color=#333333);
}

#home { position:absolute; top:80px; left:750px; }
#me { position:absolute; top:120px; left:750px; }
#lj { position:absolute; top:160px; left:750px; }
#friendz { position:absolute; top:200px; left:750px; }
#site { position:absolute; top:240px; left:750px; }
#links { position:absolute; top:280px; left:750px; }
#gbook { position:absolute; top:320px; left:750px; }
#contact { position:absolute; top:360px; left:750px; }
#fotos { position:absolute; top:400px; left:750px; }
-->
</style>

</head>
<body>

<div id="center">

   <iframe src="welcome.html" name="Haupt" id="Haupt" frameborder="0" ALLOWTRANSPARENCY="true">Ihr Browser kann den IFrame nicht anzeigen - Your browser doesn't support iframes</iframe>

   <div id="home"><a href="welcome.html" target="Haupt"><img src="menuestern.gif" border="0" alt="Home"></a></div>
   <div id="me"><a href="me.html" target="Haupt"><img src="menuestern.gif" border="0"  alt="Me"></a></div>
   <div id="lj"><a href="#" onClick="MyWindow=window.open('lj.html','MyWindow','toolbar=no,location=no,directories=no,status=no,menubar=no,scrollbars=yes,resizable=no,width=625,height=500,left=100,top=100'); return false;"><img src="menuestern.gif" border="0"  alt="LifeJournal"></a></div>
   <div id="friendz"><a href="friend.html" target="Haupt"><img src="menuestern.gif" border="0"  alt="Friendz"></a></div>
   <div id="site"><a href="site.html" target="Haupt"><img src="menuestern.gif" border="0"  alt="Site"></a></div>
   <div id="links"><a href="links.html" target="Haupt"><img src="menuestern.gif" border="0"  alt="Links"></a></div>
   <div id="gbook"><a href="http://147735.guestbook.webtropia.com" target="Haupt"><img src="menuestern.gif" border="0"  alt="G*Book"></a></div>
   <div id="contact"><a href="webmaster@zimtgruen.de" target="Haupt"><img src="menuestern.gif" border="0"  alt="contact"></a></div>
   <div id="fotos"><a href="Fotos/session/fotos.html" target="Haupt"><img src="menuestern.gif" border="0"  alt="Fotosessions"></a></div>

</div><!-- end DIV.center -->

</body>
</html>
```


----------

